# Time Capsule et PS3



## kouros-ft-yaz (25 Août 2009)

Bonjour a tous,

Avant tout j'ai fait une petite recherche sur le forum avant de poster et même sur google mais je n'ai pas trouvé la réponse.

J'aimerais savoir s'il est possible de lire les divx qui se trouve sur Time Capsule via la PS3? en Wifi, en Réseau ou même USB2?

En fait je n'ai pas de Time capsule mais j'aimerais en acheter une très bientôt. Je ne connait pas très bien encore le fonctionnement...
On peut la branché à son Mac via RJ45 et Wifi mais également en USB?? Ou sinon je ne pas compris le fonctionnement de Time capsule.

Oui je sais ça fait beaucoup d'intégrogation mais je suis nouveau dans le monde Mac.

Merci pour votre aide et désolé si doublon.

A++


----------



## pascalex (18 Octobre 2009)

bonjour
j'ai la meme question : 
est possible de lire les divx qui se trouve sur Time Capsule via la PS3? en Wifi, en Réseau ou même USB2?
Bien sur sans avoir à allumer mon imac

Merci


----------



## pascalex (19 Octobre 2009)

une petite réponse s'il vous plait (

le nouveau firmware de la PS3 change t il quelque chose ? 

Merci et longue vie à ce super forum


----------



## bricbroc (20 Octobre 2009)

http://www.zdnet.fr/actualites/informatique/0,39040745,39376799,00.htm


----------



## pascalex (20 Octobre 2009)

euuuhh...
désolé je dois faire erreur mais je ne vois pas le rapport entre la page que tu viens de citer et ma question

Merci


----------



## Tibiniou (22 Octobre 2009)

Salut

Je vais te donner non pas une réponse (désolé) mais plutôt un résumé de mon expérience sur le duo Time Capsule / PS3.

Je dispose d'une Time Capsule qui me sert de routeur Wifi (reliée à ma Bbox pr internet). J'y accède donc en wifi depuis mon Macbook Air. 
Ma PS3 est reliée à la Time Capsule en ethernet et profite ainsi d'internet pour les diverses MAJ et plus rarement le navigateur web.

Sur mon Macbook Air, j'ai installé un petit soft de Nullriver qui s'appelle Medialink et qui vient se loger dans les préférences système. Ce soft me sert de passerelle entre la Time Capsule et la PS3. C'est a dire que concrètement, mes divx stockés sur la TC dans un dossier spécifique sont en fait lus par la PS3 mais au travers du Macbook Air. Le fait d'avoir branché la TC directement en ethernet à la PS3 ne lui permet pas de lire directement les fichiers. Il faut (a ma connaissance) forcement passer par un soft "UPnP" qui va servir d'intermédiaire.

Maintenant, et bien que ma solution fonctionne parfaitement, je comprend bien ton souhait de vouloir t'affranchir du Mac. En l'état ça me parait impossible mais j'espère me tromper


----------



## Nicolarts (1 Janvier 2011)

Je m'en joins de écouter ce sujet ! 

Je n'aime pas allumer l'ordinateur toute la soirée pour PS3 peut le chercher les films avec l'aide du logiciel ! Je préfère plutôt laisser un disque dur en réseau ! Je pense que je vais bientôt acheter Time Caspule pour le serveur sans fil ! 

La question est : Est-ce que la PS3 peut prendre les films Divx dans TC comme les autres demandent ?

Si ce n'est pas possible alors je ne vois plus qu'acheter un disque dur en réseau !


----------



## bob1877 (3 Novembre 2013)

Après recherche sur le web, il semble possible d'accéder à TimeCapsule via la PS3.

regarde cette page. How to Use Time Capsule As Media Server for Your PS3 | eHow

Je n'ai pas encore testé


----------



## Arlequin (6 Novembre 2013)

c'est sympa de vouloir aider, mais à ta place je jetterais un coup d'oeil à la date des messages auxquels tu réponds


----------

